# I Guess All This Time Out is Starting to Pay Off



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Last night, a friend and I were talking about him getting a fly rod. I found a cheap combo on craigslist for $40 bucks, so he went and bought it today after work. Anxious to get out there, he skipped classes and we went out in search for some peacock bass in west Broward. As soon as we pull up, I throw my fly into the water about 3 feet from shore; so I can let out line from my reel for a cast. As I let out a nice amount, I go to cast and I had a bass on my line. Since I wasn't aware that there was a fish on, it jumped and spit the hook since there was no hook set. A few minutes later, I catch a bass. He's out for a picture and my digital camera shut off, I had forgot to charge the battery last night. So I took a pic with my cell phone. Then off he went back into the water. So as I'm explaining to my friend how to cast, I get another hit. As I'm bringing this bass out of the water, I see a really large peacock bass come rushing and tried to eat the bass. If I would have left it in the water a second longer, I would have got a really large peacock bass....lol

I took a picture once again with my cell phone, and off it went. A while later, I cast by a PVC pipe in the water. I get a hit, but no fish on, so I keep striping line. I get hit and again, and pull out this largemouth bass that was the smallest bass that I have ever seen caught on line. It had to be about 4, maybe 5 inches tops. 








_Note: The horrible blurry picture was taken with a friends Blackberry, because my Sidekick doesn't have flash. 
_
I released it, and we were on our way to another spot. 
This next spot wasn't as good as a couple nights ago. All the floating grass mats where gone. So we kept on casting around in hope for something. I get a hit and pull out another small bass. 

These fish were all pretty small, but I'm finally starting to get some consistency with the fly. I hope to hit up the tarpon spot tomorrow to try my luck again.

I have donated some of the flies that I was given by Aaron so I can spread the fly fishing sport to others.

I took pics of the other bass on my cell, and sent them to my email. But I haven't received the email yet. Damn T-Mobile.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's funny man! ;D Based on the title, at first glance I thought the fish in the picture was going to be a baby tarpon.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> That's funny man!  ;D Based on the title, at first glance I thought the fish in the picture was going to be a baby tarpon.



Lol That would have been funny. I'm going to try out the tarpon spot today. I ws going to take my jon boat out, but I left the gas tank at a friends house and he doesn't get out of work till 5. So I'm just going to go fish off the bank. But what I meant in the title is that I finally caught several fish that were not "trash fish" like cichlid, bream, jaguar guapote, etc.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Good job. Sounds like you caught the bug for sure. Good deal passin some of the flies around. Glad I could help out. You guys are doin a good job.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Good job guys!!!! Good to learn to start a fly fishing and become addicted!

BTW,

I have a T-mobile sk2 and I hate it! But when I bought my wife a sidekick LX model and it wayyyyy much better with a lot clearer picture and more crisp image. (300 dollars damn phone!) I'm going to get me a sk LX model for better reception, features and better camera!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Good job guys!!!!  Good to learn to start a fly fishing and become addicted!
> 
> BTW,
> 
> I have a T-mobile sk2 and I hate it!  But when I bought my wife a sidekick LX model and it wayyyyy much better with a lot clearer picture and more crisp image. (300 dollars damn phone!)  I'm going to get me a sk LX model for better reception, features and better camera!



Yeah, I have a Sidekick08 and I love it. It's an awesome phone. I had the Sidekick ID before and it was a brick!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here are some pics from today. I caught these two, and I had a nice 4lb peacock break me off. It broke me off at the loop on the loop knot on my 14lb leader. 









I caught one on my 6wt reel on a regular rod, and one on my 8wt rod n reel.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Went out today to a lake where we usually catch snook but didn't find any. I only saw one peacock bass, but saw thousands of small largemouth bass, and hundreds of empty beds. I saw two pairs still bedding. What I noticed was really awkward too. The ones on the beds appeared to be completely covered in spots. 

Anyway, here are the only two lousy catches. I missed a hook set on the largest fish I saw in the system. 


















Before getting to the spot, I had went to a burger king to buy lunch. But they were still selling breakfast, so I decided to break out the fly rod in the canal across the street. There were about 6 large peacock bass but they didn't seem interested in the fly. I kept casting along the seawall and I had a long cylindrical shadow following the fly. When it got to the bank, I noticed it was a snook that was in the mid 20's. I cast the fly by it like 5 more times before it swam into the culvert to be never seen again. The 10 minute fishing break to wait till lunch time, became 45 minutes in hope to hook up to one of those pea's or the snook. Only one time did one of the peacocks swipe at the fly but it missed.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, you can't always catch the big one, but it doesn't matter as long as you were having fun!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Heck yeah, those lil ones are fun to catch too. Especially with the lighter weight rod. They make me giggle.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm dying to get on some big peacock action. The only fish I've had over 2lbs broke me off.


Here's a pic of the combat vehicle.











It was much easier to cast fly on the jon boat than I thought it would be. There's this lake that a friend and I plan on hitting up on fly this weekend if we can't make it out to flamingo. This lake is said to hold monsters.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice peacocks and all but jeez, are you fishing in a land fill?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> jeez, are you fishing in a land fill?


Yeah, that shoreline is a definitive example of what the world
is coming to. Sad commentary on many of the people who abuse,
not use, the water. The only person that counts in their universe
is themselves. They expect everyone else to clean up after them.
I make an effort every trip to take home the trash I see on the water.
I use my landing net more on garbage than I do on fish.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

well yeah, being born and raised from Miami and vicinity that was a rhetorical statement of sorts. I've seen that all over down there, especially throughout the "older" residential areas.  Lucky for the fisherman most of the fish don't seem to care too much and probably make use of the eye-sore habitat. But it is disgusting and a shame people do that in their home areas. 

Sad, very sad indeed and kinda makes me glad I got out of there when I did. I sure miss the hour ride to Flamingo or Islamorada though...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What can I say, that lake is in Carol City/Miami Gardens.


----------

